
The Hybrid Hypothesis of Human Origins: Are We Hybrids? – Independent Research - mi3law
http://www.macroevolution.net/human-origins.html
======
mi3law
I found this site randomly in a way that reminded me of the Old Internet, and
indeed the site's design reflects that, too!

Thought-provoking research here. And I like supporting scientists who do their
work outside of existing dissemination structures.

